# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  dc شدن اینترنت

## vorojakt

سلام دوستان 
علت این dc شرن ها میدونین چیه؟

----------


## Dracula

از کجا DC شدی و به چه شکل ؟

----------


## vorojakt

تقریبا فرقی نمی کنه
توی یک ساعات خاص مثلا 12 تا 2 بامداد با هر نوع account ی که داشته باشی dc می شی می خوام ببینم که این به چه عواملی بستگی داره؟
ممکنه به شماره تلفن بستگی داشته باشه؟
یا تماما به اون isp مربوطه

ممنون

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

هم به مرکز مخابراتی که در منطقه شماست ( نمی دونم خط های شما دیجیتال هست یا نه ) و هم به ISP شما بستگی داره . ولی من فکر می کنم مال خط های اون منطقه باشه تا ISP

----------


## vorojakt

خط های isp همه دیجیتال است

----------


## Dracula

هر نوع Account  منظورت چیه ؟ یعنی از یک ISP چند نمونه Account داری ؟

اگر اینطوره به خود اون ISP مربوط میشه . برای مثال یک برنامه Accounting  هست به نام World Group که برای بستن حساب مشترکین در طول 1 روز کاری باید 1 بار همه خطوط رو DC  کنه ( Clean Up ) حتی ممکنه مشکل شما همین باشه . باید از خود اون ISP بپرسی .

موفق باشی .

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> خط های isp همه دیجیتال است


منظورم خط تلفن خودتون بود  :?

----------


## vorojakt

دوستان ممنون از توجه تون 
سئوال من اینه که چرا من فقط شبها dc می شم اونم به فاصله 30 دقیقه 30 دقیقه
و روزها هیچ مشکلی ندارم
و همون موقعی که من dc می شم دوستام با همون account کار می کنن :(

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

Tools->Internet Options->Connection
بعد روی همون Account که DC می شی دو بار کلیک کن
دکمه Advance رو کلیک کن
ببین اون دو مورد پایینی تیک خورده یا نه ؟ اگه خورده ، جفتش رو بردار  :)

----------

